# طائرة صغيرة من صنعي



## بن عاطف (6 سبتمبر 2005)

*طائره وينقصني*

السلام عليكم اصدقائي واعذروني على غيابي لفتره صنعت قبل ايام طائره صغيره بجناحين وذيل ولكن نقصني المحرك لان القديم الذي صنعت فيه الشراعيه تعطل علي اثناء التجارب وانا الان في جده هل احد يعرف من اين ءاتي بمحرك يعمل ببطاريه لا يتجاوز حجم 4بطاريات aaa في جده ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ice man_m5 (28 سبتمبر 2005)

اخى العزيز أنا ممكن أجيب لك هذا المحرك بس أرفع لى الاول صورة الطائره وحجمها والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ice man_m5 (28 سبتمبر 2005)

أخى لو أمكن أخذ أيملك


----------



## بن عاطف (11 أكتوبر 2005)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ولاني لست متفرغ للانترنت ولجهلي كيف استطيع اعطيك الصوره ان شاء الله سوف اعطيكها قر يب وتحياتي للحميع


----------



## بن عاطف (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني القائمين عالمنتدى والمشاركين عفوا على انقطاعي عنكم مدة طويلة لكن ابشرو ان شاء الله انا الان قائم على صنع نموذج طائرة صغيرة وباذن الله سوف تستطيع الاقلاع والطيران وانا في المراحل المتوسطة وقد صورتها من اول البناء وسوف اعطيكم الصور في هذا الموقع قبل اي جهه ان شاء الله طبعا مع صورها وهي تطير
دعواتكم لاخوكم المجنون بالطائرات
تحياتي


----------



## سبهان (17 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك يابن عاطف 
وياريت تعطيني نبذة اكثر لكي استفيد منك وتستفيد مني ايضا في تجهيز هذه الطائرة
انا عملت قبل سنتين هيكل لطائرة وحاولت اصممها لكي تطير ولكن للاسف لقيت بعض
العجز عندي في الاتصالات والميكانيكا
اخووك مساعد مهندس طيران عاطل


----------



## جاسر (17 يونيو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أستبعد أن تكلل تجاربك بالنجاح, فمن خلال مشاركاتك هنا رأيت شخص لديه الطموح
ويتحلى - بالصبر - وهو أساس مهم .....

بالتوفيق إن شاءالله

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## سبهان (17 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك اخوي جاسر على هذا الاطراء 
اتمنى ان تكلل تجاربي بالنجاح ومااحتاجه هو دعمكم المعنوي لي
مشكووور جدا على هذا المرووور


----------



## ...أحلام... (18 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم *
*الأخ العزيز بن عاطف *
*نحن بانتظار الصور .. و خبرنا أكثر عن التجربة ... بالتأكيد صادفك *
*الكثير .... :1: !*
*يا ريت أقدر أسوي مثل اللي تسوونه *
*   !*
*الله يوفقك و يوفق كل الإخوان *​


----------



## فتى حايل (21 يونيو 2007)

ننتضر على احر من الجمر وشكرا لك اخوي ووفقك الله على المشرووع


----------



## احمدعصام (3 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم الله يكرمك وينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين ولا سيما اخوانك في فلسطين الذين هم بحاجه لكل جهد عربي


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي بن عاطف.
الله يوفقك .. وعقبال المصنع إنشاء الله..


----------



## عساف32 (16 يوليو 2007)

الله يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## نيوووف (18 يوليو 2007)

بالتوووووفيق ان شاء الله في انتظااااااااااارك


----------



## محمد علي عبدالخالق (1 أغسطس 2007)

سيدي المهندس المحترم ارجو منك اطلاعي على اخر تطورات مشروعك فانا بطل الجمهورية في مصر بنماذج الطائرات و بالتوفيق بعد مشيئة الله:12:


----------



## بن عاطف (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني اعضاء المنتدى يعلم الله بضروفي التي اجبرتني على السفرالى اليمن من جده ولكني راجع باذن الله في الايام القريبة لكي انجز حلمي الذي والله اعمل على تحقيقة اكثر من 13 سنه بس دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق لكي ارى حلمي يتحقق امام الناس اصحاب العزيمة والثقة بانفسهم واخوانهم وهم انتم


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رافقتك السلامة في حفظ الله أخي


----------



## eng_mechanic (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ بن عاطف المبدع
تحيه طيبه وبعد............اللهم وفقك فى هذا العمل الرائع اجعلك نصرة للاسلام والمسلمين وعلماء المسلمين وارفع الوية الاسلام على ايدينا جميعا ووفق كل من اراد ان يخدم الاسلام والعلم
وشكرا


----------



## بن عاطف (8 أغسطس 2007)

تحية للجميع وخاصة للاخ المشرف جاسر واقل لكم انني والله لست من الذين يلعبون بمشاعر الطيبين انا جاد في مشروعي الذي كلفني من بداية عملي بهوايتي اكثر من 2000 ريال سعودي والتي اراها كبيرة امام حالتي وصغيرة جدا امام طموحي ومقصدي الذي احلم ان اصل اليه برغم المعوقات الكثيرة والتي تعلمت منها ان الصبر والمواصلة وبالله التوفيق


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

بن عاطف قال:


> تحية للجميع وخاصة للاخ المشرف جاسر واقل لكم انني والله لست من الذين يلعبون بمشاعر الطيبين انا جاد في مشروعي الذي كلفني من بداية عملي بهوايتي اكثر من 2000 ريال سعودي والتي اراها كبيرة امام حالتي وصغيرة جدا امام طموحي ومقصدي الذي احلم ان اصل اليه برغم المعوقات الكثيرة والتي تعلمت منها ان الصبر والمواصلة وبالله التوفيق


 
ننتظر النتائج بفارغ الصبر ,,,,,,, هيا بشرنا قريبا مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## fighter_F22 (10 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا معاك يا اخى ............................ تمنياتى بالنجاح :12: :77:


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

............اللهم وفقك فى هذا العمل الرائع اجعلك نصرة للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت يا بن عاطف ممكن ترد عليا فى سلك النحاس فى لف موتور السى دى روم مقاس26 وأنا مش فاهم مقاس26 يعنى ايه فى صنع موتور الطائرة أرجوك رد عليا


----------



## بن عاطف (14 أغسطس 2007)

*صور اولية لنموذج طائرتي*

هذه بعض الصور العادية للطائرة في اول المراحل واعدكم بالمزيد مع الشرحان شاء الله


----------



## بن عاطف (14 أغسطس 2007)

*الصور الاولية لطائرتي الصغيره*

هذه صور اولية للمراحل الاولى للطائره وان شاء الله تتبعها الصور الباقية مع الشرح


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله تطير


----------



## جاسر (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بمشيئة الله تعالى تطير .. بالتوفيق إن شاءالله

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (16 أغسطس 2007)

عندما تبدأ تجارب الطيران ,,,,, رجاءا قم بتصويرها فيديو 

و انشاء الله تطير,,,,, 

حظا سعيدا


----------



## بن عاطف (16 أغسطس 2007)

*الصور الجديده لطائرتي*

السلام عليكم يا شباب هذه الصور التي وعدتكم والتي انا متوقف عند هذه المرحله وان شاء الله اكمل الباقي وتطير والتي يمكن اتاخر فتره لا اعلم مداها حتى اكمل الباقي حتى ان لم تطير لا سمح الله اسعدت بمشاركة اخواني الكرام اياها (اهم شي دعواتكم )


----------



## جاسر (17 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

واضح انك بذلت مجهود رغم قلة الموارد وشحها, اسال الله العلي القدير أن ييسر لك

عاطر التحايا


----------



## الرسام888 (17 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره 

والمفروض أننا نشجع بعض ونحفز بعض للأبتكار والتطور العلمي والعملي

لأنه من صالح الأمه نهوض شبابها ومبتكريها 

بالتوفيق مره أخرى والى الأمام


----------



## nulledphp (17 أغسطس 2007)

والله الطياره جميله
بس فى سؤالين

الاول ماهو نوع محرك الطياره
الثانى من اين يمكننى الحصول على المراوح
وشكرا


----------



## الفارس القادم (18 أغسطس 2007)

بن عاطف للامام ان شا الله 

والله يوفقك


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخي عزيزي طائرتك جميلة طارت ام لم تطر يكفيك شرف المحاولة ولاكن لا تدع لحلمك حدود


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (21 أغسطس 2007)

وهنا اضيف اسئل الله ان لايضيع لك جهد ويوفقك في ما تعمل عليه وفي ما تصبو اليه


----------



## بن عاطف (24 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم اخواني الكرام على الدعم المعنوي لي واحب اقول لكم ان هذه المحاول لا ادري كم رقمها لكني اجزم انها فوق ال50 من المحاولات وان شاء الله لا تكون الاخيره مادام الاخوه القائمين على هذا الملتقى العظيم الذي زادنا دعما فوق دعم والاعضاء الكرام هم الذي فتحو شهيتنا للعمل على انجاز شي عظيم حتى ولو هو موجود على ارض الواقع


----------



## ابواسعد (25 أغسطس 2007)

استمر الله يعينك بس لا تبخل علينا بالمعلومة قولو الله يوفقه ااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## q_p (27 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله هانت ما باقي غير القليل الله يعينك


----------



## بن عاطف (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين اخواني
بحكم اني مشغول في عملي 16ساعه في اليوم وكسلي لم استطيع ان افعل في مذا الاسبوع الا تغطية الجناحين والذيل باللاصق وان شاء الله اكمل عملي بها وساريكم الصوره النهائيه في اقرب فرصه ممكنه 
تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (30 أغسطس 2007)

شــــــــــــــد حيــــــــــلك


----------



## عمر الشاوي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي واتمنالك الموفقية وشد حيلك
وارجو ان تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار القواعد الهندسية لبناء هيكل الطائرة وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## fmayoof (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود طيب
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## روح الإمارات (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع اخوي ..
افتخر لما اشوف شاب عربي يحب العلم و الابتكار..

الله يوفقك ..


----------



## ابن النسر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

للامام اخي والله محاولات رائعه وجميله 
شكرا لك


----------



## عبد الرحمن الرفاعي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

والله حلوة بس شو سميتها 
اقترح سميها
Gu1
على غرار F16....
و غيرها من الطائرات


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مين يا بانى الى عامل الطياره دى 
انت ؟
ممتاز


----------



## ابواسعد (11 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة لم استطيع تنزيل الملفات الخاصة بتعليم صناعة الطائرات لوتتكرموا الخطوات المطلوب اتباعها لتنزيل الملفات المطلوبة .


----------



## ابن خميس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع الله يعينك ويوفقك


----------



## بن عاطف (12 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سامحونا على التاخير ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
تحياتي


----------



## حسن محمد صالح (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود مقدر وإلى الأمام


----------



## بن عاطف (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*الصور الاخيرة لطائرتي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ,
اخواني الكرام هذه الصور الاخيرة من طائرتي التي وعدتكم بانجازها ولظروف شخصية تاخرت في اكمالها وانما حبيت انا اشارككم بهذه الصور وان شاء الله سوف نريكم الصور متى ما سنحت الفرصة لنا واكملنا المشروع دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق :::::


----------



## جاسر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

سر على بركة الله, اسال الله العلي القدير أن يفتح عليك

كم يعجبني فيك الإرادة والإصرار

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## عبدالكريم العوير (5 ديسمبر 2007)

سر على بركة المولى القدير والله معك 
هكذا هي الهمم الكبيرة لا بد أن تبدأ بخطوات صغيرة 
الله يوفقك


----------



## إياد ابو عرب (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بش مهندس بن عاطف لماذا لا تبحث عن ممول لمشروعك الواعد


----------



## لبنى مجدي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

طيارة حلو وربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## yaser_4 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

طيارة تشبه طائرات الاستطلاع وتحتاج لتمويل كما قال الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس اياد ابو عرب


----------



## مكـّاوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك يارب 

وان شاء الله نشوفك تصنع طيراتات اكبر من كده في المستقبل


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك وتكمل مشروع علي خير وتلاقي التمويل اللازم لمشروعك


----------



## بن عاطف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام الف الف شكر على الدعم المعنوي الذي والله لم الاقي مثله الا في هذا المنتدى وهذا ليس بغريب على اي شخص مشارك وسامحوني على التاخير لان هذه ثاني صور ارسلها للطائره التي وعدتكم ان تكونون اول من يراها تحلق باذن الله واريد منكم الصبر والدعاء لان الظروف اجبرتني على تاخير المشروع والله اعلم متى تكون الصور القادمه منكم الصبر ومننا الوفاء والله يقدرني اكمل المشروع وانا مستعد اكمله ما دام ان الطيران يجري في دمي منذ ان كان عمري 11 سنه وتحياتي لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## صناعي1 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يسدد خطاك و ييسر امرك، الى الامام. و بالصبر و المثابرة يتحقق المستحيل


----------



## بن عاطف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان اعلق على اخواني الكرام الذين ارادو مني اي جهه تدعمني لاكمل مشروعي 
انا لم اشارك في هذا الملتقى الا والامل فيني ان يكون هو الذي يساعدني في مشروعي وليس هذا النموذج مشروعي فقط انما حلمي ان اكون مصمم وصانع طائرات لان عمري 24 وارى المشوار طويل اهم شي الصبر الا اذا الله سهل لنا اي جهه تختصر لنا السنوات فلهم الفضل فنحن مستعدون وسنفابل المعروف بالاكرام باذن الله


----------



## كربوبي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك وسدد خطاك لاكمال مشروعك الطموح 
اضف الئ طائرتك جهاز تحكم عن بعد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمنياتي لك أخي الكريم دوام الصحة والتوفيق وأرجو أن يحظى مشروعك بالرعاية والمساعدة ويتكلل بالنجاح وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## بن عاطف (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تذكير وشكر
طائرتي هذه طولها 80سم وعرضها من طرف الجناح الى الاخر 120 سم بريموت مداه قريب حتى الاقي ريموت اخر بمسافه بعيده وهبوط واقلاع في المراحل التجريبيه فاذا الله وفقنا وطارت بانسيابيه سوف اضيف لها حسب المخطط الالتفاف يمين ويسار وفي المشروع القادم باذن الله سوف اصنع طائرة اخرى باذن الله واضيف لها الشقلبه ولا ادري متى تسمح لي الظروف واواصل عملي بالطائره هذه واحب ان اشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقى والاعضاء الكرام


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

هيا استمر ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## اطالب العلم (14 ديسمبر 2007)

وفقك الله وامدك من قوته وعزمه ووافر علمه


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع يمثل مشروعا لبناء طائرة 

للزميل العضو المثابر 

بن عاطف 

و قد تم دمج كل ما يخص مشروع اخينا الفاضل في هذا الموضوع 

حتي يتسني لنا متابعة ... تلك اللحظات السعيده 

بتكلل المشروع بالنجاح 

ان شاء الله 

اخي .... بن عاطف 

ضع كل ما لديك عن مشروعك ... هنا 

في امان الله ..​


----------



## بن عاطف (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عيد مبارك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ان شاء الله سوف نعطيكم الصور القديمه والجديده في اقرب وقت والسلام على الجميع


----------



## مهاجر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*بالتوفيق وباذن الله ميسرة ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

احي في الأخ بن عاطف كفاحه اولاً وحبه للمتقى ثانياً ... 

اما مشروعك فهم مفخرة لجميع من زار موضوعك وعلق عليه

لا يوجد عندي شك بأنك بأذن الله ستكمل هذا المشروع وفي نظري لن يكون نهاية المطاف بالنسبة لك

وفقك الله وهذا شكر لك من أدارة الملتقى على جهدك ومثابرتك على الرغم من أنشغالك كما ذكرت

ودمت بخير

اخوك
ابو محمد


----------



## بن عاطف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخي الكريم المشرف مهاجر لو ما انا مشغول في امور اخرى لكنت اتممت باذن الله المشروع لكن الصبر مفتاح الفرج وما باقي الا اليسير ووانتظروني على هذا الملتقى عاجلا ام اجلا


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (24 يناير 2008)

عمل رايع الله يجازى كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## إسلام أحمد توبة (3 فبراير 2008)

انا بصفتي عضو جديد مستعد أعطيك أفضل المعلومات عن الطائرات والمحركات المناسبة وحتى يمكنك صنعها بسهولة فائقة ويمكنك مراسلتي على 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

,والله ولي التوفيق وتحياتي للإدارة وللأعضاء

من فضلك التواصل والرد يكون من خلال الرد في الموضوع فقط ... ليستفيد الأخرون
المشرف العام


----------



## بن عاطف (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف شكر اقدمه الى جميع الاعضاء وان شاء الله سوف نستفيد منك يا اخ اسلام واريد ان اسال هل يوجد جهاز لصنع المراوح ووزنها لان انا عندي مشكلة المراوح ووزنيتها بدقه عاليه اصعب من ايجاد المحركات وتحياتي


----------



## عمر محمد3 (12 فبراير 2008)

اولا تحياتى للجميع
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه بس نريد نعرف مراحل صنع الطائره خطوه بخطوه 
وشكراا


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

أكمل على بركه الله ولكن اختصر الطريق بالدراسه والبحث عن المعلومات الخاصه بكل تفصيله 
لكي تبدا من حيث انتهى الاخرون


----------



## المغيره احمد (17 فبراير 2008)

نحن بانتظار الصور


----------



## المغيره احمد (17 فبراير 2008)

ووفقك الله على المشرووع


----------



## المغيره احمد (17 فبراير 2008)

اريد تحميل صوره


----------



## باشامهندس (17 فبراير 2008)

ووفقك الله


----------



## بن عاطف (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام اكيد ان الواحد لازم يستفيد حتى من عدوه اي فائده او خطوه تختصر له مسافات ونحن نبحث عن المعلومات والفوائد والا لما كنا اعضاء في هذا الملتقى النير وان شاء الله يتمم بالخير ونحن اخوه لا نبخل بمعلومه على اي عزيز قد سبقونا بها غيرنا وتحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## حمودي أحلى ولد (12 مارس 2008)

بن عاطف لك


----------



## حمودي أحلى ولد (12 مارس 2008)

بن عاطف لك سنتين وانت تقول قريب انشاء الله متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بن عاطف (12 مارس 2008)

اخي حمود والمشاركين ارجو منكم الصبر لاني مهتم اكثر منكم بس لا تعلمون الضروف المحيطه بي والطائره كما هي بس انتم خلييكم اعضاء وان شاء الله سياتي اليوم الذي انتظره انا قبلكم تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

بن عاطف سبق وشرحت ظروفك ولا تلام بل أثرت الإعجاب وما زلت, فسر على بركة الله واستمر
وتوكل على الله. وأن تعمل شيئاً خير من الجمود

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## بن عاطف (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي جاسر والاعضاء دعواتكم لي بصفاء الذهن وانتهاء الضروف التي تعيقني تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## بن عاطف (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي جاسر والاعضاء دعواتكم لي بصفاء الذهن وانتهاء الضروف التي تعيقني تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## بن عاطف (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء لقد واصلت في مشروعي الطائره وانا الان في تكملة ماتبقى وان شاء الله تكلل بالنجاح وهذه صورة الطائره في احد المراحل النهائية وان شاء الله سوف اعطيكم الصور الباقية في القريب العاجل


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

يعجبني اصرارك ..... يعجبني صبرك 

وفقك يا مهندسنا الفاضل ....... و كلنا لهفة الي لحظة تحليق طائرتك في السماء ايذانا بنجاح مشروعك 

تحياتي العطره لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## بن عاطف (31 مارس 2008)

*صورة لطائرتي*

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام هذه الصورة لطائرتي التي اعمل عليها وعندي استفسار بفائده منكم ان ربما توفر علي وقت او تنجيني باذن الله من تحطم النموذج في التجارب الاوليه وسؤالي هو 
اين يكون مركز الثقل في هذه الطائره هل هو في منتصف الجناحين ام اقرب الى الامام ام الى الخلف ام لاني اريد ان ابني عليها الميزانية


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

بن عاطف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام هذه الصورة لطائرتي التي اعمل عليها وعندي استفسار بفائده منكم ان ربما توفر علي وقت او تنجيني باذن الله من تحطم النموذج في التجارب الاوليه وسؤالي هو
> اين يكون مركز الثقل في هذه الطائره هل هو في منتصف الجناحين ام اقرب الى الامام ام الى الخلف ام لاني اريد ان ابني عليها الميزانية


 
لا يا أخي لا تتسرع ..... 

مركز الثقل في غاية الاهمية .... 

ارسل لي فقط اوزان اجزاء طائرتك و ابعادها الدقيقة ..... و لا تنس جزءا هنا او هناك و ان شاء الله سأسحسبها لك بشكل تقريبي سيصل باذن الله الي 95% من الصحة 

وفقك الله


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

سيتم دمج الموضوع في الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

الله يوفقك يابن عاطف


----------



## بن عاطف (4 أبريل 2008)

اخي المشرف المصري: الطائره تقريبا مجمعه لا يوجد غير مركب الا البطاريات واجهزة الاستقبال لاني حاولت احدد مركز الثقل تقريبيا وركبت العجلات وحددت الثقل في منتصف الجناحين وبطن الطائره بحيث عندما اركب البطاريات اقدر اقربهن الى الامام او الخلف او اضيف بعض الجرامات الخفيفه لموازنتها فهل طريقتي صح؟ وسوف احاول اوزن الطائره بالجرام وارفعهن قريب


----------



## جاسر (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

طريقة الهواة:
مركز الثقل تقريباً يكون على بعد 25% من عرض الجناح, وتحتسب المسافة من الحافة الأمامية

وأفضل طريقة للتأكد من مركز الثقل يدوياً رفع الطائرة بالأصابع من مركز الثقل فان اتزنت فبها
والا فيتم تغيير الأجزاء سهلة النقل أو تضاف أوزان خفيفة حتى تتزن الطائرة.

هذا والله أجل وأعلم


----------



## بن عاطف (8 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي جاسر لقد تاكدت من مركز الثقل صنعت نموذج للتجارب من اول والان جربت عليه عشان اعرف مركز الثقل وعندما حددت مركز الثقل حسب اعتقادي بالنصف لم تطير الطائره بانسيابه عند قذفها بيدي الابعد ان اضفت اوزان وشرحك لي عن بعدمركز الثقل اكد لي مكان مركز الثقل فلك الف الف شكر وهذه صورة طائرة التجارب والصوره الاخيره لمشروعي الحقيقي


----------



## جاسر (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاءالله عليك حقيقة معجب جداً بمثابرتك واصرارك هذا ما يفتقده الكثير.

وفقك الله ويسرك لك


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

الله يوفق انت


----------



## بن عاطف (12 أبريل 2008)

اخي جاسر هل ال 25% قاعده اساسيه 100% لانني سوف اضطر الى تقديم المحرك الامامي احسن من زيادة الاوزان مخافة الا تستطيع الاقلاع وكيف يقاس الدفع وما هو الوزن القادره الطائره على الاقلاع فيه بالنسبه لوزن الطائره ومقدار دفعها وهل يكون جناح الذيل منحنيا الى الاسفل من المقدمه شي بسيط ام الى العلى ام في نفس المستوى سواء كانا بمحاذاة الذيل ام مرتفعان من اجل زاويه الهبوب آمل من ان تفهم سؤالي يا عزيزي


----------



## جاسر (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,



بن عاطف قال:


> اخي جاسر هل ال 25% قاعده اساسيه 100% لانني سوف اضطر الى تقديم المحرك الامامي احسن من زيادة الاوزان مخافة الا تستطيع الاقلاع وكيف يقاس الدفع وما هو الوزن القادره الطائره على الاقلاع فيه بالنسبه لوزن الطائره ومقدار دفعها وهل يكون جناح الذيل منحنيا الى الاسفل من المقدمه شي بسيط ام الى العلى ام في نفس المستوى سواء كانا بمحاذاة الذيل ام مرتفعان من اجل زاويه الهبوب آمل من ان تفهم سؤالي يا عزيزي


 
1. لا ليست قاعدة أساسية بل طريقة الهواة كما أسلفت لك, ولكن قريبة جداً من الواقع وغالباً تنجح, والفكرة أن نقطة قوة التحريك الهوائي وان شئت سمها مكان محصلة قوة الرفع غالباً تكون ما بين 25% الى 30%, وحتى تكون الطائرة مستقرة يجب أن يكون مكان محصلة (الوزن) أمام نقطة محصلة قوة الرفع, وبالتالي فان الـ 25% قريب جداً من الواقع.

2. وأفضل طريقة لتقدير الدفع والوزن هو ايجاد النسبة بينهما ( الوزن/الدفع) وذلك بأن تعمل احصائية للطائرات من نفس نوع المحرك (مروحي, كهربائي) ونفس نوعية الطائرة, ومن هذه البيانات الاحصائية تستطيع تقدير هذه النسبة إن شاءالله بسهولة, طبعاً البيانات ممكن تجدها في الانترنت لطائرات الريموت كنترول. وهذه الطريقة علمية متبعه بالمناسبة, ويمكنك الاستعانة ببرنامج اكسل.

3. فهمت سؤالك إن شاءالله, والجواب حسب المخطط الذي اعتمدت عليه وإذا لم تستخدم مخطط فاجعله مستوي بدوان زاوية ميل.

هذا والله أعلم 


بالتوفيق أخي الكريم


----------



## م المصري (13 أبريل 2008)

اخي النشيط .... 

اطلع علي هذا الموضوع 

هــام جدا للمصممين[[ دليل اختيار محرك و متحكم السرعة المناسب لطائرتك ]] ،

ثم لا بأس من المرور علي هذه المجموعة 

دمت بود ....  

مواضيع الطيران الشراعي و الطيران اللاسلكي و ط بدون طيار


----------



## م المصري (23 أبريل 2008)

هناك نقاش دائر هنا 
نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر 

يمكنك التفاعل معه ...... 

تحياتي ....


----------



## بن عاطف (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين بعد غيابي ارجو منكم المعذره واشكركم على ترقيتي الى عضو مميز فالف الف شكر


----------



## فاضل الشبهر (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك ع المشاركة والله يوفقك


----------



## فريد من نوعي (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجوا من أخي الذي صنع الطيارة أن يقوم بشرح بسيط عن طريقة الصنع (القالب -الدارة ......الخ )وشكرا


----------



## عمرو عبد الرؤوف (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ بن عاطف انا عضو جديد تشرف بالانضمام الى هذا الملتقى وانا ايضا جديد فى مجال الطيران وحلم عمرى ان اقوم بصناعة طائره صغيره وارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى وضع اقدامى على اول الطريق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بن عاطف (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام سامحوني على عدم الرد على مشاركاتكم او استفساراتكم لاني مشغول جدا جدا ولكني اوعدكم باذن الله ان اكمل ما بداته والتوفيق من الله اهم شي الصبر وعدم الياس والمثابره والا لما وصل الطامح الى هدفه المنشود والتوفيق اولا واخيرا من عند الله 
تحياتي للمشرفين والاعضاء الكرام


----------



## جاسر (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق أخي الفاضل بن عاطف


----------



## بن عاطف (7 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد مبارك كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف مبروك اتمنى أن تجود بقليل من المعلومات حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## بن عاطف (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام
كما وعدتكم وبتوفيق من الله لقد صنعت طائرة وطارت في اللتجارب الاولى بارتفاع 6م وطارت ما يقارب ال80 م وانا الان اطور التحكم فيها وسوف اريكم الصور باذن الله في القريب العاجل 
تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاءالله لا قوة الا بالله 


ننتظر الصور ولو تصورها فيديو أفضل 

ستنجح بإذن الله 

الى الأمام


----------



## م المصري (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بن عاطف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام
> كما وعدتكم وبتوفيق من الله لقد صنعت طائرة وطارت في اللتجارب الاولى بارتفاع 6م وطارت ما يقارب ال80 م وانا الان اطور التحكم فيها وسوف اريكم الصور باذن الله في القريب العاجل
> تحياتي


 
و الله تستحق هذه المشاركه 

الف الف الف مبروك .... 

صورها لنا


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ستصل إلى ماتطمح فيه و اكثر إنشاء الله :20:
وساحتاج إليك:11: و لخبرتك لأني تراودني فكرة تصنيع طائرة :d


----------



## سطر الذهب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام اخي بن عاطف
والله هذي اول مشاركه لي بالمنتدى وسجلت من أجلك لأنك بالفعل تستحق ان اسجل وأشكرك على هذا المشروع واقول لك لا تيأس وأصبر ولاتقف عند هذا الانجاز فحسب .
الله سبحانه وتعالى اعطانا العقل ونعمة التفكير انك نموذج لمن يستخدم العقل والاصرار على التفكير والاختراع .
اتمنى لك انجاز واختراع باهر 
وسوف اتابع دائما كل جديد لديك خطوه بخطوه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهوداتك اخى المهندس الفاضل


----------



## نبع القوافي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي العاطف الله يوفقك وصدقني انا راح اتفرغ واصلح طيارة بس غير جدا ليس ريموت
بل بمحرك سيارة واستطيع ركوبها وانا من هنا اسال المهندس جابر يامهندس انا مفكر والهيكل قريبا بيتوفر ان شاء الله لكن المكينه سوف اخذ مكينه كراسيدا سته سلندر واقلبها واظبط فيه بعض الترهيمات مثل ان لا اجعلها تطفي عند ميولها وهذه من اختصاص احد الشباب وفكرت تكون المروحه مربوطة بعمود الكردان مارايكم الان ادرس ابعادها نظريا


----------



## بن عاطف (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء صدقوني انا لم اشارك في هذا الملتقى الا وانا مصمم على انجاح مشروعي الطائرة وليست بالنماذج فقط وانما طائرة حقيقية ولكن تبدا الاشياء صغيره وساعطيكم اخر الصور لطائرتي الاخيرة برغم عدم وضوحها الكافي لاني اطيرها خلسة لان هذه الاشياء تبغى ترخيص من الدولة وحتى احصل على ترخيص من السلطات اليكم هذه الصور وان شاء الله القادم افضل 
طبعا الطائرة مصنوعه من الفلين طول جناحيها 120 سم بعرض 25 سم وطول الطائرة 80 سم تقريبا


----------



## بن عاطف (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني الكرام انا الان اصنع طائرة اخرى اصغر حجما يمكن التحكم بها ادعو لاخوكم بالتوفيق واذا يوجد جهه تساعد الهاويين وتهتم بهم (وفي جده) مضمونه من الدوله دلوني عليها عسانا نختصر سنوات


----------



## بن عاطف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اشكر من اعماق قلبي جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والذين يدعموني بالتشجيع فالف الف شكر وان شاء الله سوف نتراسل اكثر وسامحوني على عدم الرد على بعض الاسيفسارات اخوكم + ولدكم بن عاطف


----------



## mohamedmahdy (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله معك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## بن عاطف (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني الكرام 
لايوجد عندي اليوم اي جديد ولكني كنت احب ان اهنئكم بالعام الجديد في وقت غير هذا الوقت الذي يعاني فيه اشقاءنا في غزه من الظلم الصهيوني ولا نملك الا الدعاء بان يفرج الله كربهم وكربنا جميعا واخيرا لكم مني التحيات


----------



## Alrandy (13 يناير 2009)

لقد اثلجتم صدرى انتم جميعا هل نحلم بان نطير فوق اجواءنا مثل الاخرين ,ماذا لو نضيف بعضنا علي ال***** ونتناقش مباشرة فذلك اجدى وانفع ولنجعلها نواة لمشروع نحقق به احلامنا


----------



## أخصائي مواهب (15 يناير 2009)

*المشاركة الأولى...*

التحية والتقدير لمن أبى بالجلوس بل هم بالتفكير والابتكار لاهداف سامية تخدم الانسانية...
اتمنى ان تسرد تجربتك التي لم تنتهي في كتاب من تأليفك وذلك بعد التقدم اللذي تجريه على تجربتك. لتحظ الشباب العربي على التفكير والابتكار...

عندي استفسار بسيط...
لقد اطلعت على جميع الصور التي ارفقتها بالملتقى ووجدت اختلاف في بعض الصور..فهل انت تجري تجارب لنفس الطائره ام هنالك طائرات اخرى قمت بتصميمها...
ولك جزيل الشكر يا بطل...


----------



## عبيد البقمي (18 يناير 2009)

أول ما سجلت بهذا الصرح العظيم إلا لشكرك .. و الدعاء لك بالمزيد من التوفيق .. والتطور في صناعة الطائرة 

و أشكرك جزيل الشكر لصبرك .. و مثابرتك على الرغم من المشاكل اللي تواجهها 

عندي أسئلة كثيرة جداً :

أولاً : يا أخي الكريم هل أنت فقط الذي يعمل على صناعة الطائرة الصغيرة ؟ 

ثانياً : إذا لم يكن غيرك الذي يعمل فلماذا لا تبحث عن فريق يعمل معك لأنه من المؤكد هناك من المهتمين ؟ 

نصيحة : مالم يكن هناك خطـة مدروسة للتطور في الصناعة لن تستطيع أبداً الحصول على ممول لك .. و كل شيء عظيم يبدأ بخطوة واحدة و هذي هي خطوتك ( صناعة طائرة صغيرة)


----------



## أخصائي مواهب (23 يناير 2009)

عبيد البقمي قال:


> نصيحة : مالم يكن هناك خطـة مدروسة للتطور في الصناعة لن تستطيع أبداً الحصول على ممول لك .. و كل شيء عظيم يبدأ بخطوة واحدة و هذي هي خطوتك ( صناعة طائرة صغيرة)


 

انا مع اخي في الله عبيد البقمي....
هنالك مؤسسة اسمها مؤسسة الملك عبدالعزيز ورجاله للموهبة والابداع...اتمنى ان تبدا الخطوة الحقيقية وهي بالتعاون ...وتشكيل فريق لاغنجاهز هذا الهدف السامي...


----------



## عبيد البقمي (23 يناير 2009)

> مؤسسة الملك عبدالعزيز ورجاله للموهبة والابداع




أهلاً أخوي أخصائي 

ممكن كيفية عمل المؤسسة .. و هل المؤسسة تستطيع تقديم المساعدة للأخ بن عاطف.. في عمل طائرة ( أتوقع بيروح و بيجي محطم ) ..؟


----------



## mahr2 (24 يناير 2009)

اخي استمروتوفيق من الله


----------



## بن عاطف (27 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر اخواني الكرام على الدعم المعنوي الكبير وجوابي على بعض الاستفسارات نعم انا لحالي اقوم بصنع الطائره وينقصني المواد المطلوبه الا ببعض التوليفات وعندي كم نموذج واحيانا اغير النموذج عدة مرات في اليوم وانا مستعد لمشاركة اناس اخرين بالمشروع فقد ذهبت الى جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده وقابلت الدكتور وائل اسماعيل هرساني ودار بيننا حديث وانا الان منتظر من قبله بض الامور والتي امل لن تساعدني في وضع الدرجه الاولى في بداية المشروع الكبير واما سابدا بمشروعي لحالي مهما طال الوقت وتحياتي لكم جميعا ايها الاخوة فوالله ان كلامكم وتشجيعكم واهتمامكم لا يقل عن اي مشروع او حلم


----------



## عبيد البقمي (30 يناير 2009)

*



الف الف شكر اخواني الكرام على الدعم المعنوي الكبير وجوابي على بعض الاستفسارات نعم انا لحالي اقوم بصنع الطائره وينقصني المواد المطلوبه الا ببعض التوليفات وعندي كم نموذج واحيانا اغير النموذج عدة مرات في اليوم وانا مستعد لمشاركة اناس اخرين بالمشروع فقد ذهبت الى جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده وقابلت الدكتور وائل اسماعيل هرساني ودار بيننا حديث وانا الان منتظر من قبله بض الامور والتي امل لن تساعدني في وضع الدرجه الاولى في بداية المشروع الكبير واما سابدا بمشروعي لحالي مهما طال الوقت وتحياتي لكم جميعا ايها الاخوة فوالله ان كلامكم وتشجيعكم واهتمامكم لا يقل عن اي مشروع او حلم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ألف مبروك يا أخوي 

و بالتوفيق

*​


----------



## بن عاطف (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام اريد ان اقول لاخواني الهاوين او محبي الطيران او صنع الطائرات بانه توجد في السعودية نماذج لطائرات وخاصة مروحية باحجام صغيرة ومتوسطة بتعمل بالشحن بالكهرباء وباسعر ب 100 ريال واقل واكثر وتساعد في اضافة المعلومات التي يجهلها المبتدءون فلا نكابر باخذ المعلومات والافادة من غيرنا او نحس باننا نسرق المعلومات فان الطيران موجود منذ اكثر من قرن ومبدا الطيران هو ذاته في الالعاب اوالطيران الحقيقي ولا باس بان يستفيد الشخص والابداع سياتي بعد المعرفة ولكم الشكر الخاص ايها الاعضاء والشكر الخالص والكثير للمشرفين الاعزاء تحياتي


----------



## بن عاطف (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام اكيد انكم مليتم مني ومن مشروعي الذي استغرق اكثر مما استغرقه اختراع القنبله النوويه ولكن سامحوني فاني مشغول والفرص عندي قليلة او سموه كسل ولكن شي افضل من لا شي واليوم عندي استفسار ارجو منكم مساعدتي يا اعزائي وهو هل توجد مادة الفيبرجلاس متوفره بسهوله في علب اوشكل غراء او اي مادة تقوم مقامه بالمتانه والخفه وسهلة التطويع حسب الطلب ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## kouider (19 مارس 2009)

بالتوووووفيق ان شاء الله في انتظااااااااااارك


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ثابر يا اخي مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح


----------



## عبيد البقمي (21 مارس 2009)

> توجد مادة الفيبرجلاس متوفره بسهوله في علب اوشكل غراء او اي مادة تقوم مقامه بالمتانه والخفه وسهلة التطويع حسب الطلب


 
ما عندي علم في هذا 

يفيدونك الأخوان ..


----------



## بدري علي (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يمكنك ان تجدها عند موردي او تجار دهان السيارات الانها تستخدم في سمكرة اجسام السيارات وتاتي في علب بحجم نصف لتر و لتر كعلب المعجون المستخدمة في السمكرة الا انه يوجد بها الياف ويضاف اليه المنشف وتسمى عندنا (فيبر) -ليست معجون بوليستر انما فيبر جلاس


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كملاحظة بسيطة الفيبر جلاس يستخدم لدى صانعي القوارب الصغيرة لتسكية او تغطية خشب قواربهم من الماء لحمايته .


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله وشكرا


----------



## بن عاطف (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم عيد مبارك وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## بن عاطف (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام اعذروني كثير وكثيرا ةكثيرا على عدم مواصلتي لموضوعي معكم فانا لا اعيد واكرر عليكم ظروفي ومشاغلي فان الايام حكمت علي ان انشغل باموري الاساسية وخصوصياتي مع العلم باننا اصبحنا الطامحين في البلاد العربية لا نجد الدعم الا من انفسنا فقط واكاد بعض الاحيان ان اصدق احد المحبطين عندما قال لي انشغل بلقمة عيشك احسن لك من الجري بعد الخيال ولكني اسال الله لي ولجميع الحالمين التوفيق والسداد واذا عندي جديد والله لا ابخل عليكم وسامحوني ان خيبت ظنكم بعد كل الثقة التي اعطيتموني اياها والتفاؤل وىمل منكم جميع تشجيعي وعدم القسوة على اخيكم مجنون الطائرات


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
**شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*


----------



## بن عاطف (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## بن عاطف (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكماخواني الكرام واعزائي المهندسين والاعضاء والمشرفين والله اني ليفرحني ان ارى مهندسين مثلكم في بلادنا العربية والف الف سؤال يدور في عقلي واحيان يؤرقني ياترى لو اجتمعو مهندسين مثلكم وحالمين امثالي مع اصحاب القرار في بلادنا العربية الغالية من غير استكبار ولا انانية وفعلنا كما يفعل لا اقول مثل اوربا والغرب الذين سبقونا بعقود بل مثل من هم بجوارنا( ايران) و(اسرائيل )فهم اليوم يتنافسون في صناعة الطائرات الحربية ونحن ان لم نعمل مثلهم اقل شي نصنع قاعدة اساسية لمجال الطيران ونصنع الطائرات الخاصه والمدنية فوالله انه لا ينقصنا الا القرار والتعاون فيما بيننا ولنلحق بمن سبقونا ولا نتخلف اكثر مما تخلفنا ولنرفع اقتصادنا ونحقق احلام شعوبنا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخوانى بالمنتدى الرائع .. اخى بن عاطف كيف حالك وإن شاء الله موضوعك انتهى وهو طيران الطائرة ... اخى الله يجزيك ألف خير على اختراعاتك وأرجو ان تواصل وتكمل مشروعك بماتيسر لك ولاتلتفت للمحبطين , نعم الواحد لايقصر من لقمة عيشة لانها الاساس ومع ذلك يهتم بالهوايات النافعة المفيدة ولاييأس أبدا ... واريد أن اسالك فى مشروعك بعض الاسئله ك هل اعتمدت فى تصميمك على مخطط معين .؟ ماهى طبيعة المواد التى صنعت منها طائرتك ؟ ومن أين اتيت بالقطع الالكترونية ؟ وهل تناسب وزن طائرتك ؟ كل هذه الاسئلة يجب ان تضعها فى ذهنك ..لان طائرات الريموت أشبه بالطائرات الكبيرة ... وهذه الاجهزة الالكترونية تاتى من الخارج عبر النت تطلب وهى كاللآتى : ريموت مع الريسيفر وموتور ومتحكم بالسرعه ومراوح وبطاريات وسيرفوهات وهذه لحركة الاجنحه والذيل والرافع ...انا بنفسى الحمد لله صنعت طائرة من الفلين إن شاء الله ارفعها لكم .. غن كانت طائرتك فى هذا الطار سوف تطير بمشيئة لله اما ان كانت خارج لاتتعب نفسك وتضيع وقتك ومالك ولمزيد من التفاصيل راجع موقع خط الطيران قسم الريموت كنترول وبالله التوفيق .


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 يوليو 2010)

هذا موقع خط الطيران فيه كل شى عن الهواية : 
http://www.flyingway.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 يوليو 2010)

وهذه طائرة من الفلين صنعتها بنفسى من مخطط معين 

هذا تصوير من الجنب 
http://www.air.flyingway.com/up/img/69a819001b.jpg


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 يوليو 2010)

وهذا رابط لفهرسة المواضيع المميزة
http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35239&referrerid=84910


----------



## بن عاطف (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً أخي عبدالباقي , والشكر للأعضــاء والمشرفيــن


----------



## MOHAD.1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الي الأمام دوما


----------



## بن عاطف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام لا يوجد عندي جديد اليوم شكلي فلست بس حبيت اعطيكم معلومة بسيطة لم اكن اعرف اين اجدها الا في وقت قريب ربما احد يستفيد منها وهي عن الفيبرجلاس الذي كنت اسالكم عنه ولم تفهموني 
الفيبر متوفر عند معامل الخزانات المائية او الذين يعملون ثلاجات السمك وهو الياف زجاجية نراها في بعض برامج التلفزة كقماش ياتي بسماكات مختلفة يدهن بخليط من غراء ومنشف كما يرى مناسبا بطبقة او اكثر ويترك حتى يصبح صلب كالجسم الموضوع عليه جربته على اشياء اخرى فاعجبني واراه يصلح لمن اراد ان يعمل به طائرة لانه خفيف وقوي اريدكم ان تجربوه لانه ممتع فقد يستهويكم الى افكار اخرى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى بن عاطف انت متميز فعلا وربنا يوفقك ونفسى اشترك معاك فى الطائرة انا فى جده وممكن نكلم ونكمل المشروع مهندس طيران /سامح الفيومى


----------



## بن عاطف (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي سامح ليش لا انا الان في جده كيف نتواصل مبدئيا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جرب محرك الهارد ديسك


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

أين الصور أخي الحبيب


----------



## ket (18 مارس 2011)

ممكن اعرف الرسومات الي اعملتها لطائره والادوات الي احتجتها لصنعها عشان كنت احلم اصنع طائره بطير عن بعد


----------



## hasankp610 (18 مارس 2011)

وين الطيارة ......................
أكيد طارت وما هدت


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (19 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

*ربنا يوفقك يا بن عاطف:84:*


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

non mais rabi yessahle


----------



## alnoraas (26 مارس 2011)

we wait it as soon as


----------



## بن عاطف (25 أبريل 2011)

ويش اقول لكم يا شباب يمكن خدعتكم حين توقعتم مني انجاز العمل بسرعه ولكن تعلمون احنا الشباب العربي لا نلقى المساعده و مشاغلنا الضرورية اكبر من احلامنا حتى ان امالنا تتكسر على صخرات الضروف مهما تمردنا وحاولنا التغلب عالصعاب اسأل الله ان ييسر لنا كل الصعوبات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أبريل 2011)

كلنا يابن عاطف مشغولون ولولا عملي لأنجزت الكثير


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (2 مايو 2011)

اخي بالموفقيه والنجاح


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (2 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقكم بلكي صور توضيحيه


----------



## محمد ناوا (13 مايو 2011)

اخي بن عاطف ربنا يوفقك لانجاز مشروعك
وانا حقيقة اسعى جاهدا لصنع طائره بنفس هذه الطريقه
فقط تواجهني مشكلة اسطح التحكم الي هي عن طريق السيرفوهات التي لم اجدها في السودان لذلك اسعى لجلبها من الخارج بتكلفه تكون قليله نوعا ما


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

عاش ايدك واتمنا توفيق الك


----------



## abada cool (16 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقق ياهندسه وتتكون صاحب مصنع بأزن الله


----------



## اين المسلمين (22 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقكم جميعاً
ارجو ان تفرحونا بصور لاعمالكم 
نجاحكم من نجاحنا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## بن عاطف (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم تحياتي الى كل الاعضاء والمشرفين اللهم وفق كل الطامحين الى تحقيق طموحاتهم وذلل العقبات امامهم ويسر لهم من يمد يد العون لهم ويساعدهم


----------

